# Formula track hubs : loose or sealed?



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

If you were to buy a set of wheels with Formula track hubs and had the choice between their sealed cartridge hubs OR their loose ball hubs, which would you choose?

I think I'll be ordering a set of wheels from BWW and they offer both options. I think the sealed cartridge ones look cooler (I love the cut-outs in the flanges), but other than that, which of these hubs are the best and why?

P.S. Keep in my that I use my fixie exclusively on the road (no velodrome) and that it is my favorite ride early in the season and in crap weather & that remains the intended use for the BWW wheels.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.irocycle.com/wheelshubsandrims.aspx
niobium rims, formula sealed hubs.
pretty indestructible. great wheels for fixie for street use.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sealed....bearings are cheap and easy to replace


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 - sealed - the wave of the future n your very own formula hubs (quite good hubs in fact!)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sealed without a doubt... when the bearings go replace w/ phil and you'd have a stealthy bad wheelset (provided the rest of the build ia decent)


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

While there are some great "loose bearing" hubs out there (DuraAce and Campy come to mind), the Formula sealed are better hubs than the less expensive non-sealed units.

In fact, you'd have to spend a lot more money to get a better SS/fixed sealed bearing hubset.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sealed all the way. They last longer and hold up to rain better; and when they do crap out they are easy to replace and you don't need to worry about the bearing surfaces.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sealed....bearings are cheap and *easy* to replace


Sealed. I had to replace the drive side bearing on my rear and got one from the local electric motor place. 

That was easy.


----------

